# Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*Wie viel Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??​*Die meisten Angler werden jedes Jahr den einen oder anderen Fisch auch zum Essen mitnehmen.

Die einen mehr - die andere weniger....

Wobei das auch auf Gewässer und beangelte Fischart ankommen dürfte.

Wer Dorsch, Platte, Hering oder Makrele angelt, weil er an der Küste wohnt, wird sicher insgesamt pro Jahr mehr Fisch entnehmen als der Süßwasserstipper oder gar der Huchenangler im Voralpenland...

Daher mal die Frage - geschätzt natürlich, wird ja kaum einer genau wiegen..:
*Wie viel Kilo Fisch entnehmt ihr pro Jahr aus deutschen Gewässern (Süß- und Salzwasser)?*



Hier listen wir euch mal unsere weiteren, redaktionellen Abstimmungen auf, damit die nicht untergehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249719
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249887
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260326
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261192
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261686
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266463
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276064

Das sind keine "wissenschaftlichen" Erhebungen und wir hatten diesen Anspruch auch nie!

Aber es ist und soll sein:
Ein Stimmungsbild zu den verschiedenen Themen, erhoben bei den Anglerboardmitgliedern


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

In diesem Jahr werden es wohl ca 18kg gewesen sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Bei mir schwankts - je nachdem, wie oft ich an die Ostsee komme und wie da dann die Erfolge sind.

Im Schnitt aber wohl so zwischen 10 und 20 Kilo, oft eher Richtung 10 Klo tendierend, würd ich schätzen..


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



pinhead schrieb:


> In diesem Jahr werden es wohl ca 18kg gewesen sein.



Das heisst bei uns, ca 4x im Jahr kommt frischer Fisch auf den Tisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Bei über 4 Kilo Fisch pro Mahlzeit seid ihr dann entweder ne Großfamilie oder verfressen ;-)))


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei über 4 Kilo Fisch pro Mahlzeit seid ihr dann entweder ne Großfamilie oder verfressen ;-)))



Ich hab 6x die Rute erfolgreich bei meiner Frau geschwungen.


----------



## racoon (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Wesentlich mehr gibt's bei uns. Mindestens alle zwei Wochen gibt's einmal Fisch, eher öfter.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Ich habe dieses Jahr genau folgende Mengen entnommen:

Karpfen: 26kg
Forelle: 3,1 kg
Aal: 1,4 kg
Waller: 12kg
Weißfisch: 9 kg

Nach der Filetierung ist das über das Jahr gesehen gar nicht mehr so gigantisch viel. In der Tiefkühltruhe liegt genau noch 1 Karpfenfilet. :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



pinhead schrieb:


> Ich hab 6x die Rute erfolgreich bei meiner Frau geschwungen.


Ich schmeiss mich weg - das erklärts natürlich...

Großfamilie und nicht verfressen.......

;-)))))


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg - das erklärts natürlich...
> 
> Großfamilie und nicht verfressen.......
> 
> ;-)))))



Aber jetzt hängen die Nüsse nur noch als Dekoration an mir rum.


----------



## Haggies (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Bei mir sind es so 5-10 Kilo.  Das ist dann meist weissfisch aus dem münsterland


----------



## Ein_Angler (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Ein paar 60-80cm Hechte, mehrere 50-70cm Zander und einige Barsche, da kommen schnell mehr wie 20 Kg zusammen.


----------



## labralehn (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Wels, Forellen, Barsche da kommen schnell 20kg zusammen.
2 Welse von 120cm haben schon gut 20kg.


----------



## Nuesse (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

3 Zander entnommen und ein paar Köfis 
Ich hab mal 10 kilo angegeben !#h


----------



## PikeNerd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Ich glaube bei mir sinds deutlich mehr als 20kg, wenn man überlegt, dass ein schönes Zanderfilet 300g wiegt. Meinst du denn reines Fleischgewicht oder das ganze Gewicht der Fische?

Ich versuche jede Woche frischen Fisch auf den Tisch zu fangen und das auch gerne für Freunde und Familie und das ist auch der Hauptgrund warum ich Angeln gehe, natürlich machts mir auch gewaltigen Spaß, wie wohl jhedem hier  

Finde allerdings, wenn man nicht vorhat etwas für die Küche zu fangen, braucht man die Fische nicht behelligen und unnötig verletzen. Fangmaß vollmachen und ab nach Hause 

Tight Lines!


----------



## PikeNerd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ein paar 60-80cm Hechte, mehrere 50-70cm Zander und einige Barsche, da kommen schnell mehr wie 20 Kg zusammen.



exakt


----------



## fordfan1 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Tendiere auch zu "20kg oder mehr",wenn man die Palette der Fischarten die man mitnimmt mal zusammenrechnet.

EDIT:

Habe grade mal ins Fangbuch geschaut,komme da auf genau 27,396kg dieses Jahr.

Bis jetzt


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Die Ostseeangler dürften diese Gewichtsabgrenzung sprengen.  
Wenn man sich mal das Bruttogewicht eines Dorsches im Verhältnis zum 
Netto ansieht sind 20kg Brutto gerade mal eine Hand voll vernünftiger Dorsche.


----------



## Robbyk2 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Forelle, Barsch, Aal und Zander nehme ich mit wenn sie maßig sind. Nen paar Rotaugen als Köfi´s ab und an.
Wobei Barsch seltend und Zander eigentlich überhaupt nicht bei mir im Gewässer gefangen wird.

Also waren es 2013 auch nur Aal, Bach und Regenbogenforellen die den Weg auf den Teller gefunden haben. 

Schätze mal für 2013 so ca. 10 kg


----------



## d0ni (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Hatte der kleine Waller ja schon 8kg. Also hab ich mal 20kg genommen.
Natürlich alles aufs Brutto bezogen, Netto wohl eher -10kg


----------



## Vanner (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Brutto sind es dieses Jahr 34kg gewesen.


----------



## lausi97 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

....ihr lügt doch alle..............





duck und wech


----------



## Wollebre (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



pinhead schrieb:


> Ich hab 6x die Rute erfolgreich bei meiner Frau geschwungen.


 
da hät meine sich aber schon mächtig beschwert|krach:


----------



## labralehn (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

6x im Jahr ist auch etwas wenig.
Kein Wunder das sich deine Frau beschweren würde. 
Bei so einem lieblosen Einsatz, wäre meine Süsse bestimmt schon lange woanders.
Wir machen das folgendermassen, immer wenn einer zum Tanken fährt, wird danach zum gemeinsamen "Hallali" gepfiffen.

Und beim Volltanken gibts anschliessend eine Bonusrunde.


----------



## racoon (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wir machen das folgendermassen, immer wenn einer zum Tanken fährt, wird danach zum gemeinsamen "Hallali" gepfiffen.


 
Da wird jeder Liter Sprit einzeln getankt  Und danach ? Schaizze - Kippen vergessen:m


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



labralehn schrieb:


> 6x im Jahr ist auch etwas wenig.
> Kein Wunder das sich deine Frau beschweren würde.
> Bei so einem lieblosen Einsatz, wäre meine Süsse bestimmt schon lange woanders.
> Wir machen das folgendermassen, immer wenn einer zum Tanken fährt, wird danach zum gemeinsamen "Hallali" gepfiffen.
> ...



6x mit den Folgen eines 9monatigen Zickenterrors.
Jetzt ist nur noch Spass mit ungeladener Waffe angesagt. Hab mich Kurzschliessen lassen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Der einbeinige Lochwalzer wird natürlich regelmässig getanzt.


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

So, die Frage habe ich mir auch mal gestellt. Da wollte meine Frau mal eine Kostenrechnung aufmachen ....
Wir essen im Schnitt 3 mal die Woche Fisch. 2 Erwachsene und 2 Kinder. Ca. 600g Filet je Mahlzeit. Macht schon mal gut 90kg Fischfilet pro Jahr. Dazu kommt noch das, was Eltern und Schwiegereltern bekommen. Ca. 10kg im Jahr. Das, was ich dann noch auf Partys serviere, kann glaube ich unter den Tisch fallen.
Das macht dann gute HUNDERT KILOGRAMM Fischfilet. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Da ich es nicht glauben konnte, habe ich es mehrmals nachgerechnet und dieses Jahr gewogen und aufgeschrieben. Kommt fast hin.
Verteilt sieht es in diesem Jahr ungefähr so aus:
14 kg Lachsfilet
11 kg Dorschfilet
13 kg Barschfilet
9 kg Zanderfilet
8 Schollen 
1 Meerforelle
32 kg Hechtfilet
Und 4 Touren sind noch geplant


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Zwar nicht aus öffentlichen Gewässern, sondern aus meinen Teichen (sind aber auch deutsche Gewässer);
mehr als 300 kg Forellen im Jahr, je nach Bedarf.
Werden zu lecker Räucherforellen verarbeitet.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Weit mehr als 20kg - die mach ich ja locker mit meinen 2-5 Karpfen und Schleien im Jahr voll 
Dazu kommen zwischen 5 und 10 Hechte und ebenfalls ca 10 Aale im Jahr - ich sag mal das sind zusammen ca. 30kg.
Weißfisch entnehm ich geschätzt nochmal knapp 10-15kg als Köfi und zum räuchern/einlegen.
Zander und Barsch schwankt stark - kommt drauf an wo ich angel.
Das sind natürlich alles Bruttogewichte. Achja: Ich leb mit meiner Freundin zusammen und wir haben keine Kinder  Aber ich koche gern für Freunde.
#h


----------



## labralehn (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



pinhead schrieb:


> 6x mit den Folgen eines 9monatigen Zickenterrors.
> Jetzt ist nur noch Spass mit ungeladener Waffe angesagt. Hab mich Kurzschliessen lassen.



Verwende nur gumierte Ruten am oder mit Handgriff, Kork ist da nicht zu empfehlen. Nicht gefühlsecht. Nun ist es zu spät.

Meine Süsse steht total auf Gärtner, keine Ahnung warum.
Das einzige was ein Gärtner eigentlich so bieten kann, ist sein grüner Daumen. Aber damit hat es sich schon.

Hoffe nicht das unser Gärtner mal ein falsches Beet beflanzt.

Falls ja werde ich seine Heckenschere nehmen und einen chirugischen Eingriff machen.
Nennt sich dann gratiniertes Gärtner Einerlei.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Forellenteichfänge nicht mitgezählt sind die letzten Jahre sehr mager ausgefallen. Maximal ein Kilo pro Jahr, liegt aber an mangelnder Angelzeit udn warscheinlich mangelndem Angelkönnen ;-)

LG Brucki


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Ich hatten mir das lange überlegt, welche Zahlen ich da für die Umfrage zugrunde legen soll..

Auch und gerade wegen der großen Unterschiede Salz/Süßwasser...

Wenn man sieht, wie gleichmäßig sich das bis jetzt verteilt, lag ich aber wohl nicht so weit daneben mit meinen Gedanken..

;.-))


----------



## gaerbsch (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

wobei es bei mir nicht 20 kilo fisch sind sondern eher 20kg filet. 20 kilo fisch kommen an nem guten tag beim hechtschleppen zusammen...


----------



## sbE (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Allein mein Dorsch-Trip vor Rügen wird die 20 Kilo-Marke schon locker gesprengt haben (Fisch komplett)...dazu kommen noch jede Menge Bachforellen (50-60 Stück). Und da waren ja noch ein paar entnommene Hechte...

Die Liste hätte durchaus noch (wesentlich) länger sein können.


----------



## Nanninga (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

*Ich nehme kaum Fisch mit, sondern setze schonend zurück.Ich gehe hauptsächlich wegen der Erholung, der Ruhe und gelegentlicher Spannung, angeln*. *Ab und zu lasse ich mich durch einen schönen Aal oder eine Schleie zum Mitnehmen verleiten, aber allgemein bin ich Lustangler. Hab zu Hause ja genug zu essen.*:q

Nanninga#h


----------



## marcus7 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

 20 Kg fängt man ja schon das ein oder andere mal an einem Tag.
Bei mir entweder an einem Tag auf der Ostsee oder an einem Tag an einem Forellensee.

Aber interessante Frage, habe noch nie gerechnet was ich so pro Jahr verschlinge + Freunde & Familie.
Denke es werden aber häufiger um die 100kg sein.

lg


----------



## 42er barsch (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

hi,

da ich mich noch zu den allroundern zähle und noch nicht ganz dem spinnfischen verfallen bin, schätze ich das bei mir jährlich auch mehr als 20kg fisch verwertet wird.

auch weil für mich ein weißfisch zu den kulinarischen highlights zählen kann, richtig zubereitet wohlgemerkt.

alleine die menge der rotaugen-filets die alljährlich nach bismark-art und ähnlich verarbeitet werden ist schon nah drann.

von den geräucherten brassen,barben und rapfen sind es auch ein paar.

barsche, hecht und zander lassen wir malaussen vor.

herrscht schon ne recht starke fluktuation in meinem froster LOL

gruss


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Erwartungsgemäss regional bedingt recht unterschiedlich. Und sinnig. In den Bodden, mit den Aufwuchsraten der Fische- zusätzlich zu den Ostsee- Möglichkeiten, wird mehr entnommen. Und mehr als Lebensmittel gesehen, als an Gewässern, die von Besatz leben.
 Irgendwas läuft da richtig, und das beweist der Thread!


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



labralehn schrieb:


> Verwende nur gumierte Ruten am oder mit Handgriff, Kork ist da nicht zu empfehlen. Nicht gefühlsecht. Nun ist es zu spät.
> 
> Meine Süsse steht total auf Gärtner, keine Ahnung warum.
> Das einzige was ein Gärtner eigentlich so bieten kann, ist sein grüner Daumen. Aber damit hat es sich schon.
> ...


 
Pass schön auf,denn :

DER GÄRTNER IST IMMER DER MÖRDER.


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

ich nehme an, der TE hat ein wie auch immer geartestes interesse an entnahmen in gewicht.

mich persönlich würde mehr, so kein karpfist, das verhältnis stck zu kg zu anzahl gufi und deren gewicht in relation zu alter, ufer-km und erlaubnisscheinpreis interessieren - und ob männlich/weiblich/beweibt/unbeweibt und ob vollmond...




zu den kg angaben würde mich auch die stückzahlen beendeter leben interessieren...

ich dies jahr ~4 kg mit 5 fischen

auf die frage exakt geantwortet hieße: alle, so mindest- und leckermaß, also weit über 365 kg...


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Huh, selbst ich als C&D Angler schaffe locker weit über 20 Kg im Jahr. 20 Kg sind ja nur ein, evtl. zwei Angeltage am FoPu...


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...selbst ich als C&D Angler...



C&D? 

catch & destroy?
(schon abgemahnt...hehe :m?)


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

habe noch nie gewogen. aber bei 1 x fisch essen die woche. dazu noch die eingelegten und die Räucherfische. mutter wird auch noch mit versorgt. wird wohl irgendwo zwischen 50 und 100 kg liegen. weit über der hälfte davon aus der Ostsee.


----------



## Surf (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Definitiv mehr als 20kilo, ich liebe es einfach mich an gutem  fisch satt zu essen ! Es ist furchtbar wenn es heißt es gibt Fisch und dann muss ich mich an Gemüse satt essen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Wo sind eigendlich die 100%Releaser?
Es wird sich immer schön über den "Kochtopfangler" ausgelassen. 

Ist schon seltsam.
Daumen hoch Jungs. 
Jetzt brauch ich mich nicht mehr schämen, wenn ich "mal" nen Fisch mitnehme.


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Jose schrieb:


> ich nehme an, der TE hat ein wie auch immer geartestes interesse an entnahmen in gewicht.
> 
> mich persönlich würde mehr, so kein karpfist, das verhältnis stck zu kg zu anzahl gufi und deren gewicht in relation zu alter, ufer-km und erlaubnisscheinpreis interessieren - und ob männlich/weiblich/beweibt/unbeweibt und ob vollmond...
> 
> ...



Also 5 Barsche


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



pinhead schrieb:


> Wo sind eigendlich die 100%Releaser?
> Es wird sich immer schön über den "Kochtopfangler" ausgelassen.
> 
> Ist schon seltsam.
> ...



Interessant da auch immer die "Quervergleiche", z.B. bei der Frage nach Raubfischentnahme:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464

Auch da ist die Quote der Komplettreleaser deutlich unter 10%, wenngleich höher als hier.

Aber auch da ein deutlicher Hinweis darauf, wie verschieden die Angler sind, von "ich nehm alles mit was ich kriege" bis zu "ich nehm nur in Einzelfällen was mit"..

Da haben aber auch schon über 1.200 User abgestimmt.

Daher kann sich das partiell hier auch noch ändern, wenngleich die Erfahrung zeigt, dass große Änderungen ab ca. 200 Stimmen nicht mehr zu erwarten sind...


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...von ich nehm alles mit was ich kriege ..



da lohnt es sich schon zur klarifizierung, mal in den home-trööts der user nachzulesen. bei mir, z.b. 100% entnahme in 2013, war ein 55+ zanderchen. ansonsten war nix. also: "ISCH NEHM ALLES MIT".

statistiken eben  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Du kannst halt nicht angeln- grins......


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kannst halt nicht angeln- grins......



ja, thomas, ich geh aber wenigstens noch :vik:


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



pinhead schrieb:


> Aber leider in Bonn



endlich mal einer, der's verstanden hat. 

bonn ist exile on zander


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant da auch immer die "Quervergleiche", z.B. bei der Frage nach Raubfischentnahme:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247464
> 
> Auch da ist die Quote der Komplettreleaser deutlich unter 10%, wenngleich höher als hier.
> ...



Ich kenne genug Leute (mich eingeschlossen) die bei Friedfischen 100&ige C&R Leute sind und die gerne auch mal an FoPu fahren, zum Kuttern oder aber allg. auf Raubfische Angeln.

So kommt es dann, dass die 100%igen Releaser in der Unterzahl sind. Das aus dem Ergebnis nun Foristen Futterneid bekommen und sich genötigt sehen alles abzuschlagen ist schon ein wenig traurig...


----------



## pxnhxxd (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Jose schrieb:


> endlich mal einer, der's verstanden hat.
> 
> bonn ist exile on zander



Am Rhein ists halt noch Männersache. Da zählt noch Stehvermögen.
Oder: Ey Zander. Kommst du heut nicht kommst du morgen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



pinhead schrieb:


> Aber jetzt hängen die Nüsse nur noch als Dekoration an mir rum.



Achtung,es ist bald Weihnachten,da werden  wieder eine Menge "Nüsse" geknackt.......also Vorsicht mit der Deko.  |rotwerden


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

20 kilo oder mehr..


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Sonst nehme ich eigentlich gerne mal Barsche mit,aber da ging bei uns am See dieses Jahr nicht viel.Deshalb sind dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr als 10 Kilo zusammen gekommen.Das ist aber jedes Jahr verschieden.(Hecht und Barsch zusammen)
Hechte habe ich dieses Jahr auch nur zwei oder drei mitgenommen.
Barschfilet schmeckt einfach besser.


----------



## pxnhxxd (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Achtung,es ist bald Weihnachten,da werden  wieder eine Menge "Nüsse" geknackt.......also Vorsicht mit der Deko.  |rotwerden



Qutsch.
Ich mal die bunt an und häng ne Lichterkette drum. Hat man Geld für den Baum gespart und kann mehr fürs Tackle ausgeben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



pinhead schrieb:


> qutsch.
> Ich mal die bunt an und häng ne lichterkette drum. Hat man geld für den baum gespart und kann mehr fürs tackle ausgeben.



sauber.......#6


----------



## peiner freak (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

ca 60 kg dorschfilet ....


----------



## gdno (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

habe dieses jahr wohl annähernd 50 kg fischfrickos gemacht................
 das ist das schöne an den brassen, ausser mir will die bei uns keiner haben ^^
 aber meine frickos sind dann der renner^^


----------



## Arschbert (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

ich denke so ca 15 kg , überwiegend forellen


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Moin!

Deutlich mehr als 20Kg...

Ich geh' halt nicht nur gern fischen, Fisch schmeckt mir auch sehr gut!


Gruß!


----------



## thanatos (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

15-20 Kg kommen schon meistens zusammen,dazu max
5Kg Weißfische für die Katze und die Hühner und falls ich nach Nowegen fahre ca 15 Kg Filets.
Wir essen gern Fisch aber nicht zu oft.


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Genug dass es für mich das Jahr über reicht, gewogen hab ich das noch nie.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



west1 schrieb:


> Genug dass es für mich das Jahr über reicht, gewogen hab ich das noch nie.



Und was schreibst du dann in dein Fangbuch? |kopfkrat


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und was schreibst du dann in dein Fangbuch? |kopfkrat



In was für ein Fangbuch?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



west1 schrieb:


> In was für ein Fangbuch?



Also angelst du schwarz? Oder was willst du mir sagen? #c


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Also angelst du schwarz? Oder was willst du mir sagen? #c



Nein ich angle nicht schwarz und sagen will ich dir dass ich keins habe, keins schreibe und keins schreiben muss! 

Es soll in D noch Gewässer geben wo ein Fangbuch nicht nötig ist und in Frankreich wo ich hauptsächlich angle wird auch keins verlangt!


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Fangbuch führe ich auch seit mehr als 20 Jahre nicht mehr, befische ein Baggersee und den Rhein in NRW.

In 2013 habe ich ca. 5 - 6 Kg Fisch entnommen, bin aber auch dieses Jahr nicht an die Küste gekommen. Beim angeln auf Dorsch kommen schnell mal einige Kg zusammen.


----------



## Eichelfritte (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Also in diesem oder dem letzten Jahr, waren es 0 kg. Nicht weil ich bedingungsloser C&R Anhänger wäre. Ich hab einfach nix gefangen. Traurig aber war


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Also in diesem oder dem letzten Jahr, waren es 0 kg. Nicht weil ich bedingungsloser C&R Anhänger wäre.* Ich hab einfach nix gefangen.* Traurig aber war



wie geht das?
angelst du ohne haken oder nur im schwimmbad?|bigeyes


----------



## uwe2855 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Wie, was, in 2 Jahren nix gefangen? Wie oft warst du denn mit einer Angel am Wasser und hast mit Ködern ernsthaft versucht Fische zu fangen?

Uwe


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> 2013
> Zander: Ca. 6kg
> Hecht: Ca. 2,5kg
> Barsch: Ca. 1kg
> ...



wo außer in bayern und eventuell sh ist denn eine "kochtopfkultur vom gesetzgeber vorgegeben?

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



antonio schrieb:


> wo außer in bayern und eventuell sh ist denn eine "kochtopfkultur vom gesetzgeber vorgegeben?
> 
> antonio



Du kennst das Tierschutzgesetz doch selbst. Was soll also die Frage?


----------



## Dorschfutzi (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Also in diesem oder dem letzten Jahr, waren es 0 kg. Nicht weil ich bedingungsloser C&R Anhänger wäre. Ich hab einfach nix gefangen. Traurig aber war



0, dann würde ich das angeln ganz schnell aufgeben.:c oder du kannst das nicht.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Also - mit Forellensee & Ostsee komme ich locker auf 20 kg oder mehr!

Ohne in diesem Jahr aber auch, weil ich einen köstlichen 130 cm Wels entnommen habe, was rückblickend eine tolle Entscheidung war!!!---> LECKER!!!

Allerdings sieht´s auch so aus, dass ich mittlerweile der einzige Angler in der Family bin, da mein Dad es krankheitsbedingt nicht mehr oft ans Wasser schafft.

Daher versorge ich auch Mum & Dad, 2 Schwestern nebst Anhang & Nichte & Neffe & meine bessere Hälfte oft auch gleich mit.

Es wird oft geräuchert & bei 10 "Mitessern" ist diese Menge wirklich leicht überschritten.

Zum Räuchern ist dann der Forellensee gefragt.

Dadurch bin ich an meinen restlichen Gewässern locker & entspannt im Hinblick auf Entnahme, wo ich ohnehin nur gelegentlich mal Aal, Zander, Wels, Barsch und Forelle entnehme! 

Ja - damit bin ich wohl Kochtopfangler - passt aber gut, da ich gerne Fisch fange, zubereite und auch esse!



Petri!


Ernie


----------



## glavoc (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

also, im erstem Jahr im Süsswasser in Deutschland, komme ich beim zusammenrechnen auf 27,35 kg. Werde mich aber näxtes Jahr mehr zurückhalten..vor allem bei den BaFo`s...


----------



## Brachsenfan (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

@ernie1973
Ich finde es muss sich hier keiner dafür rechtfertigen, wie viel Fisch er(für den eigenen Verzehr!) jedes Jahr mit nach Hause nimmt.

Auch ich entnehme oft 35-40 Kilo im Jahr für den Eigenbedarf.
Der selbst gefangene Fisch und gerade auch die Vielzahl der verschiedenen Arten, welche alle unterschiedlich schmecken, stellen für mich einen enorm hohen Genuss da.

Bessere Qualität als den selbst gefangenen Fisch bekommt man sowieso nirgends.

Also nehm ich auch in Zukunft meinen selbstgefangenen Fisch wenn möglich in der Regel mit und verwerte ihn vernünftig.

Jam Jam!

Brachsenfan


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> @ernie1973
> Ich finde es muss sich hier keiner dafür rechtfertigen, wie viel Fisch er(für den eigenen Verzehr!) jedes Jahr mit nach Hause nimmt.
> 
> Auch ich entnehme oft 35-40 Kilo im Jahr für den Eigenbedarf.
> ...



Ich weiß, dass ich es *nicht* MUSS, mach´s aber trotzdem gerne!



Bin halt´ eher oldschool und angle AUCH um selbstgefangenen Fisch essen zu können!

Solange man sich im Rahmen der jeweiligen Entnahmelimits der Gewässer bewegt, bedarf es auch in meinen Augen keinerlei Rechtfertigung - dennoch "entlaste" ich meine Vereinsgewässer, indem ich relativ viel "Speisefisch" auch aus kommerziellen (aber schönen!) Teichanlagen "beziehe" = FANGE!

Das nimmt mir an einigen Vereinsgewässern den "Entnahmedruck" für Speisefisch - und auch ich kann gut mal einen schönen Fisch aus den Händen wieder ins Wasser gleiten lassen, wenn ich schon genug zum Verzehr habe, oder es einfach mal MÖCHTE!



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## zokker (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Dann muß ich auch mal rechnen

2-3 Eimer Heringe:      rund   20kg
 um die 100 Hornies:                    40kg
 ein paar Hechte, der überwiegende Teil geht zurück:                                  30kg
 ein paar Zander:                                  15kg
 mein Lieblingsfisch der Aal:           20kg
 und Köderfische:                                    5kg
                                                                                 =130kg


 Man man, hätte ich nie gedacht, und ich war letztes Jahr noch nicht mal auf Karpfen , Schleie und Dorsch los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Da siehste mal ;-))
Haste wieder was über Dich selber gelernt ;-)


----------



## zokker (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Ja, ist ja sagenhaft und 10 kg Barsch hab ich auch noch vergessen.


----------



## hugo haschisch (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie viel Kilo Fisch nehmt ihr mit pro Jahr??*

Immer diese Fischräuber


----------

